# Mini-novel/game journal



## Valdier (Jan 28, 2003)

The_Bear from another forum has been writing our game journal in novel format. So far I have compiled almost one game session worth and it is about 30 pages in length. Rather than post the entire thing here, I am going to link to the file that contains it 

Would love to hear some feedback here or over on the forums for my site 

the journal is :

Journey to the Elven Lands 

The website with the forums if you would like to leave feedback is Valdier.com


----------

